

Ask HN: Entrepreneurial Advice for Students? - techaddict009

Hi,<p>I have just completed my bachelors in Computer Engineering from mediocre college in India. Planning to pursue masters in Computer Science from Abroad (probably US&#x2F;Canada&#x2F;Germany).
I am confused whether to study ahead or start working in some Startup gain experience and start my own Startup? 
Currently I do not have any hardcore idea for Startup but for sure wish to either work at some good Startup or start my own Startup in life.<p>Reading HN really excites me to shift to San Francisco because I see cool and exciting things are happening there. And only way to reach SF is via F1 visa which I can get only if I get admission in SF based colleges.<p>So please someone guide me what should I do?<p>Note : I have pursued remote internship at Intuit India as junior application developer and during internship i have develop various SMS applications for txtweb.com based on PHP. So you can say i do have little bit of coding skills.<p>P.S I wish to be Successful Entrepreneur at least before I die.<p>Thanks in Advance. Sorry for my bad English.
======
eshvk
Let me give you some realistic advice.

1\. Figure out if you actually want to work/start a startup. You can do that
anywhere in the world.

2\. San Francisco as described in Hacker News is a biased glamorous view. The
city is not paved with gold.

3\. Getting a Masters degree in a good school is a whole different ball game
from starting a startup especially if you are an immigrant. The F1 visa is a
student visa which means that you have to study.

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks for clearing about SF.

Yes i know F1 visa is study visa. But after studying in US its easy to get job
and H1 there.

Is there any other way via which i can shift to SF directly ?

~~~
eshvk
> Yes i know F1 visa is study visa. But after studying in US its easy to get
> job and H1 there.

Again, you are not being clear here. Let me ask you a few questions (which are
more really a thought exercise for yourself). Why do you think working as
possibly a software engineer in a startup is different in San Francisco than
in country X? What do you expect to get out of working as opposed to founding
one? How do you think the latter is going to work out as a person on a visa?

> Is there any other way via which i can shift to SF directly ?

Are you a permanent resident or can you become a permanent resident really
fast? In which case, yeah walk in, set up shop and try your luck.

~~~
techaddict009
1) Seeing HN I feel like SF is the best place for Technocrats to flourish. You
get to attend best in the class events. All world famous startup office can be
found here, etc.

2) I am permanent resident of India. I do not mind in permanently shifting to
SF.

------
contextual
The asking of the question is your answer. Full-time startups demand every
ounce of you. They are for entrepreneurial people with a high tolerance for
risk and a vision of something they want to bring out into the world. Startups
aren't for the timid or confused.

If you have any doubts at all (which you do), stay in school.

~~~
techaddict009
I respect your view. But i am just confused about whether i should study ahead
gain good knowledge and then jump into world of startup or start the startup
directly.

I will not remain in confusion for life time. I just need proper guidance from
the experienced Startupreneurs.

~~~
contextual
I don't know your exact life situation, but in most cases, people get into
startups for three reasons 1) they have a burning desire to be their own boss
and control their own destiny 2) they see an opportunity in the marketplace
and/or have a product idea they want to bring out into the world 3) need money
to survive (pay rent, food etc) and a startup could provide a quick income
source.

If at this stage in life you are in constant need of direction and
instruction, don't have a business idea, and you are getting financial support
to further your education - stay where you are for the time being and ride out
the confusion.

BTW, I am an experienced serial entrepreneur and probably twice your age.

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks for the guidance. Hope i to shine out in life like you at your age.

~~~
contextual
You are very kind. If you need an outside opinion, don't hesitate to ask.
You'll find my contact information on my website:
[http://jasoncomely.com](http://jasoncomely.com)

~~~
techaddict009
Sure. Will follow up. Thanks again.

------
uxweaver
I discovered "Kids, don't believe the startup hype" on HN a few months
ago...Read it!

[http://www.geekwire.com/2013/kids-startup-
hype/](http://www.geekwire.com/2013/kids-startup-hype/)

------
lukasm
Do what you love
[http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html)

Think twice about collage degree. Your view may be biased because of the
environment.

------
iamtechaddict
I'm too looking for a guide for Starting in San Francisco, what are the
possible ways, Indian Student's can go there and start on there own? How much
money do we need beforehand to survive there?

------
hiby007
Do what your hearts says. Rest of the pecies will automatically fall in place.

Best of luck for your future endeouvers.

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks a lot. But the problem is at the time of confusion even heart fails to
say something. Let me still try out in peace.

